# Ergo knives what do you think of them?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Saw this today and although it looks "Cool" it looks extremely uncomfortable to use for an extended period of time. Wonder if anyone is using these ergo shaped knives and if so how do you like them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

haha, the guy fieri knife... funny thing is i don't even see guy fieri using it. i can't speak for these knives, but the Shun Ken Onion looks awkward as hell, but is actually comfortable to hold.


----------



## kristopher (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't like when my knuckles hit the board I don't know about you but I am pretty sure my knuckles would make regular contact when cutting with that knife. Then again it could just be the perspective.


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

I haven't used one, but I've seen them. To me, they look kind of crappy. Keep in mind though that I've not tested it myself! That being said, I laugh at Mr. Fieri and whatever he endorses, so my opinion's automatically very biased. What's the price on that, anyway?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Even RayRay wouldn't use that! Yikes!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like my blade in line with my handle, not angled like that.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I agree Phatch. Looks like you would hit your knuckles as others have pointed out. I also think that the angled handle would not be healthy for your wrist over pro-longed periods of time.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If you use a pinch grip or most any blade grip, that sort of handle actually looks like it would be trouble to work with. 

I't almost makes me respect "Chef Tony" and the useless ball grip he has on his junk blades. At least he recognizes how the knife is held.


----------



## the boardsmith (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow!  Even has flames!  I'll bet it cuts better with those flames.  LOL


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

It could be a good knife. One never knows till you try it. that being said, that one does look like a knucklebuster, it even says knuckle sandwich on it for crying out loud.

My knife has a somewhat ergo handle on it, i like it. It's plenty comfortable and since I got the heel ground it rock chops like a champ, a bit heavy but i like that in a blade.

pic of my knife (ok, not mine per se, but one just like it) http://www.cutleryandmore.com/large/7039.jpg


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The shape was created to allow cooks with carpal tunnel syndrome use a knife.

I've watched Fieri's technique. He has decent skills. He does use a pinch grip, and tends to work with the handle off rather than over the board.

I've never tried a knife with that sort of ergonomic handle before. It doesn't look particularly comfortable to me. But what do I know? I haven't tried it. My general experience with "ergo" handles is "waste of time." I've never met one I've liked enough to even make me interested. But since a pinch grip does most of its work on the blade it tends to be more rather than less forgiving of handle varitation. Anyway, it's probably premature to draw conclusions without giving the handle a try.

Handle aside, it's a good knife NOT to buy because (a) it's made from crap steel (X50CrMoV15 at hardened to 56HRC); (b) has lousy, "full radius," blade geometry; (c) has kullenschiffen; (d) it's made from crap steel; (e) they chef's aka _big stick _only come in one size, 8", which is too short; and (f) it's made from crap steel.

Did I mention the crap steel?

BDL


----------



## chefkutz (Mar 27, 2012)

The Ergo Chef Knives as well as the Guy Fieri Knuckle Sandwich series knives are the most comfortable knives I have every used.  I highly recommend.


----------



## martyajr (Mar 18, 2012)

Marty here. I am brand new to the industry. Currently enrolled at Le Cordon Bleu. We were "issued" Mercer knives. They are comfortable for me. However, as I progress thru my career, i'm sure to try different knives. The ergonomic knife looks comfy. If you think it would be a good fit, let me know. I will get one and try it out.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

About a year ago I started a thread on the same question as this thread.

*Does Anyone Know About These Guys .........................*

My interest was based on the idea that the classes I teach are filled with very impressionable people who watch a lot of TV. _"I saw this, that and/or the other thing on TV. What do you think Chef, should I get it?" _TV is an ocean full of sharks. I agree with _*Nicko*_ in that it looks _"cool"_. I don't know how much _"cool"_ equates _"quality"_ in this instance. I've had surgery for carpal tunnel 3x's. I don't think any of my problems came from or could be helped by any special knife handle. Then again, I could be wrong. YMMV _(I love using that lately)_. Hey _*BDL*_ ... what's your opinion of the steel? And seriously, I don't really get the problem with _granton / kullenschiffen_ edges. Would you please educate us a bit more please. _*TIA*_.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Lets see now...

Granton edge:  Check

Kewl looking shape: Check

Forged bolster: Check

Kewl looking soft-as-baby-poo-handle with design: Check
Signature etch:Check

USB port:  No....

Oh well, 5 out of six is pretty good, send it off to the marketing boys and it should sell..

Can you say Carpal tunnel syndrome?


----------



## chefknivestogo (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Nicko,

It's been a few years since we last talked. There are a number of issues with this knife. It does look cool.


Nicko said:


> Saw this today and although it looks "Cool" it looks extremely uncomfortable to use for an extended period of time. Wonder if anyone is using these ergo shaped knives and if so how do you like them?


----------



## chefstewart (May 5, 2012)

Sorry, just saw this. I own 4 of these knives and they are very good. The grip on them is awesome, it is designed to be comfortable to the hand, which they are. It also has a rocking motion on it which makes it a lot easier to cut with. It is also very well balanced. The Shun knives are very good too but I like these knives!


----------



## tom421 (Jun 22, 2011)

Have had for over a year and I have had no issues hold edge and sharpen just fine as for the crap steel mentioned. You have no clue!!! What crap is, except for comments.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL. That's good. Crack me up. Thank you for finishing off my evening before I go to bed.

_Mr.Shill ... meet Mr.Shill. Thanks for coming. _


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a hard time believing these are better than Shun. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

If your hands and wrists aren't parallel to the cutting board it will become awkward and uncomfortable.  This is the first knife I've seen with a handle bent down, which makes your wrists cock up.  Everything I've seen--from cheap-azz carbon steel chinese cleavers to Jap knives to F. Porsche designed knives, to French Sabs have straight handles. 

Perhaps there is a reason?


----------



## chinacats (Feb 4, 2012)

foodpump said:


> Everything I've seen--from cheap-azz carbon steel chinese cleavers to Jap knives to F. Porsche designed knives, to French Sabs have straight handles.


With the exception of some of the nogent Sab's that need to have the handles bent back into shape /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I just wanna know if you throw one of these at a waiter that just dropped an entire tray of stemware if it will come back like a boomerang. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Dave


----------



## roninkai (Oct 26, 2013)

Your knuckles will not hit the board unless you rock the blade all the way up on the heel of the blade.

If you know how to properly use a chefs knife it never happens.

A nice solid feeling knife with great balance.


----------



## roninkai (Oct 26, 2013)

Like the Pro-Series knives, the Knuckle Sandwich knives are made from *high-carbon German steel (type X50CrMoV15)* and are *precision heat-treated to 56 RC +/-2.*


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>Like the Pro-Series knives, the Knuckle Sandwich knives are made from *high-carbon German steel (type X50CrMoV15)* and are *precision heat-treated to 56 RC +/-2.*

/quote msg #11 in this thread

Handle aside, it's a good knife NOT to buy because (a) it's made from crap steel (X50CrMoV15 at hardened to 56HRC); (b) has lousy, "full radius," blade geometry; (c) has kullenschiffen; (d) it's made from crap steel; (e) they chef's aka _big stick_ only come in one size, 8", which is too short; and (f) it's made from crap steel.

Did I mention the crap steel?

BDL

/unquote

kill the shill, please?


----------



## roninkai (Oct 26, 2013)

It's a nice knife that cuts well and keeps an edge.

I don't need a Ferrari to get to the store.

Go ahead and provoke me if you want "shrill", you can be a Nazi in the kitchen at Applebee's, here you talk nice.


----------



## roninkai (Oct 26, 2013)

I think you would prefer a French style blade shape made of carbon steel.

Sabatier's web store closed in 2008, I missed my chance at the carbon steel 10" chefs knife.

Some on eBay for upwards of $110.


----------



## roninkai (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link!

81 euro, that's about $81.00?

The one I wanted had a natural wood handle, but this is nice!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

81€ is about 112US$.


----------



## chef garnette (Aug 30, 2012)

When it comes to blade and handle, in my opinion; it depends on the chef using it. You may find comfortable where as the other finds it very uncomfortable. With reference to Gunnar - http://www.cheftalk.comhttps://cheftalk.com/members/19991"Don't dismantle the bridge before you cross it"


----------



## jeffevans1971 (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome knife! Feels great in your hand and has a great edge. The handle is very similar to the Ken Onion designed knives that Shun and Chef Works. Did i say the knives feel great in your hands. If you don't believe me try them!


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

at least you know no one in the kitchen will steal your knife! I've had people "accidentally" take some of my other knives, but you know this one can be left around safely. The main downside is living down the laughter if you brought it in


----------

